# Mullet on a Gold Hook



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For the past several weeks I have been fishing a lot. I’m a river guy more than any other type of fishing. Bass have never held much interest even back in my youth and still doesn't today. Since my grand-daddy taught me how to fish on Wrights Creek and Holmes Creek in Holmes County, I guess bream fishing took deep roots in my formative boyhood years. Being a diehard bream chaser it was only a few years ago I became interested in mullet and catfishing. I’m not all that good with catfish, but thoroughly enjoy catching a few now and then and enjoying the hunt. But, I can hold my own hooking mullet.

There are numerous ways to catch mullet with a hook and line. Talk to a dozen mullet anglers about the ‘how too’, and you will get a dozen different answers that work. My early mullet fishing introduction was to the snatching method using a treble hook. My friend Freddy and I learned together how to work this method. Thanks to a number of good mullet guys at the hole(s) who shared their knowledge we were able to pick it up rather quickly. Snatching is a tried and true traditional method in the Choctawhatchee region.

About two years ago another good friend, Gil Price, introduced me to the small short shank gold hook method. At a young age he learned from his grandmother who fished Mobile Bay. She used a cane pole with a small gold hook with dough balls, and discovered she could do just as well without any bait at all.

Over the past year Gil and I have shared the ‘gold hook’ technique with many fellow mulleteers (if that’s a word). Tthe word has spread to the point that I’m seeing the gold hook being used more and more. Just today Gil and I were at a Choctawhatchee mullet hole pulling in one after the other while two other boats were having a bad day. Curiosity got the best of the nearest boat and they asked if we minded sharing what we were doing. Of course we shared.

The gold hook method is not new. It’s used it many other areas, but it’s rather new to the Choctawhatchee Bay area that I fish. If you have an interest in the setup and how to use it just send me a PM. No need to make this post any longer than it already is.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper when my paw n law was alive he taught me this, but we used a small piece of white grub on the hook others use corn and we use to bait up holes on the Choctahatche...haven't done this in years so ifin you wanna do it sometime let me know and I'd be there with ya!!!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

JB you are the master of the gold hook technique. I sat next to you a few weeks back and watched you catch 35 while I caught 0. We weren't 4 feet apart and you had the bite. I have been back twice since then and neither time had much luck. There is more to learning the gold hook technique than I have yet found. Now when there was a good hole in Milton I could snatch 50 in a few hours while the other boats caught very few. I had mastered snatching. The gold hook is much harder for me to get used to. Also the gold hook seems to work at some holes and not at others. Have yet to catch a mullet on a gold hook in Milton.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> JB you are the master of the gold hook technique. I sat next to you a few weeks back and watched you catch 35 while I caught 0. We weren't 4 feet apart and you had the bite. I have been back twice since then and neither time had much luck. There is more to learning the gold hook technique than I have yet found. Now when there was a good hole in Milton I could snatch 50 in a few hours while the other boats caught very few. I had mastered snatching. The gold hook is much harder for me to get used to. Also the gold hook seems to work at some holes and not at others. Have yet to catch a mullet on a gold hook in Milton.


That's interesting....gold may work at some spots and not others. There is one place over here that has a stronger moving water than other places. I use a 1/4 oz. sinker, but this may be too light in faster water. Need to try that spot and see how it work. 
The master is really the guy who taught me. Recently he got about 25 and me about 7....fishing 4 feet apart. That's mullet fishing someetimes. Frustrating for the guy on the short end!!!l Only difference in rigging is he uses 6 lb. Floro and I use 8 lb. regular mono.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yepper when my paw n law was alive he taught me this, but we used a small piece of white grub on the hook others use corn and we use to bait up holes on the Choctahatche...haven't done this in years so ifin you wanna do it sometime let me know and I'd be there with ya!!!!


i'm sure baiting a private spot still happens, but I haven't run across anyone fishing that kind of spot on the Choctaw system. Everyone goes to the traditional holes, get in line if there is one, put out bait, and start fishing. 
One thing about this fishing, it's easy to organize and go do. Your cost is limited gas money and maybe a couple of gallons of chun-n-getit. That's the way I do it anyway.. 
Anytime you are free and want to give it a shot just get in touch. I'm flexible.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

My grand ma used to catch them on the mobile bay causeway with wigglers or bread balls on a cane pole. I think she used a regular bream hook. Fun to watch. That was a long time ago and some great memories!


----------



## redeyebass (Apr 25, 2017)

The gold hook setup is a tried and true method. Use to get the mullet stacked in a hole on Alabama River with about 15lbs of Tops dog food in a onion sack . Tops worked well because it would sink. Hard to find sinking dog food anymore. A crappie pole and gold hook and you could have some cheap fun.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

redeyebass said:


> The gold hook setup is a tried and true method. Use to get the mullet stacked in a hole on Alabama River with about 15lbs of Tops dog food in a onion sack . Tops worked well because it would sink. Hard to find sinking dog food anymore. A crappie pole and gold hook and you could have some cheap fun.


You are right about finding sinking dog food. I had to switch to 'chum n getit' which is pushing $14 a 50 lb. bag. Also use Cowboy Range Pellets which are a little cheaper. These work well too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> We weren't 4 feet apart and you had the bite.


You heathen!!!!!!!!!!! SOCIAL DISTANCING!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL.....our lines were 4 feet apart. Our seats 6 feet. We played the game....sort of.... but we didn't elbow each other. Do the elbow in regular times might be considered a jab and start a fight!!


----------



## redeyebass (Apr 25, 2017)

FishWalton said:


> You are right about finding sinking dog food. I had to switch to 'chum n getit' which is pushing $14 a 50 lb. bag. Also use Cowboy Range Pellets which are a little cheaper. These work well too.


Where did you find the "Chum N Getit"? I know Harrell Milling makes it but can't find it. Thanks


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ace sells it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

redeyebass said:


> Where did you find the "Chum N Getit"? I know Harrell Milling makes it but can't find it. Thanks


Ace hardware in deFuniak, also BJ's bait on hwy 83 about 4 miles north of deFuniak

Also Harold makes a 12% All Purpose Pellet that sells for about $9 I believe. Have used it and it works. Pellets are not as large as chum n getit.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Since my first post in this thread the 'gold hook' method has remained my primary technique in mullet fishing. In reality the snatch method is more widely used because that's the way it's been done for generations. However, the gold hook #8has been around for decades as well. There are all sorts of ways to use a snatch rig with treble hooks as well as a chain of gold hooks set up like a sabiki rig. Even plain hooks with bits of different baits have been used for decades. You name it and it's been done over generations. The amazing thing is they all work.

Personally, I'm a convert to a simple gold hook with no bait of any kind. Whether it would be better at times to tip the hook with a bit of worm, kernel of corn, a pinch of dough, etc.... would work to enhance the bite.....I really don't know because I haven't tried it. I know what works for me and that's what I do.

Last week I fished mullet four days. Two trips were long hard hours in the sun with barely enough fish to make a few tacos. Two other days the bite was decent with 30's in the cooler. I don't just keep on fishing when the bite is good. I keep what I know can be used and there will be no waste. By the way, I do use a nice big umbrella as a sun screen. 

Snatching will probably continue to be the preferred method in the areas I fish, but the little #8 gold hook is making inroads with the mullet fishing community. After pulling a few with a gold hook using basically light bream tackle there there is no doubt it's a lot more fun than snatching with much heavier gear. With a snatch rig you just haul them in, but you can't do that with 6 to 8 lb. line. It takes a little time to wear them out and that's the fun of the little hook and light line method. 

Incidentally, everyone that fishes Choctawhatchee mullet know where the traditional holes are located. Old timers will remember 'the community hole' which dried up as a spot years ago. From recent reports it appears there may be a comeback in the making. Folks have starting baiting and fishing there recently and a few mullet are being taken. It would be good for us to support this spot with baiting and fishing and help it make the community hole a good place to go once again.. With the numbers of mullet fishermen out there another spot or two would be good. I have seen as many as 14 boats lined up at Nancy's Cut, but usually there are much less than that. 

The spot up the river at 'the stump' is still dead and no longer fished.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I was introduced to this type of fishing this weekend. Thanks for all the info in this thread.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

JB is the gold hook master. I was fortunate enough to be able to fish with him a few times this year and he showed me how he does it. I still am not near as good at it as he is, but for the first time in years I am catching so many mullet that I am considering catch and release because I don't have that many people who will take them for free.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What is the best dog food to use if I can’t find the chum n getit?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I like Cowboy Range Pellets. They are livestock feed. Any feed that will sink will work. Used to buy Rex, but haven't seen any in a while and it had got pricey.

Some people throw out 25# of feed to begin with. I don't do that, maybe 2 cups in front and 2 cups in back to start and follw up with 1 cup every 20 minutes or so. JB is the same way. 25# of feed will last us several trips.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

billyb said:


> I like Cowboy Range Pellets. They are livestock feed. Any feed that will sink will work. Used to buy Rex, but haven't seen any in a while and it had got pricey.
> 
> Some people throw out 25# of feed to begin with. I don't do that, maybe 2 cups in front and 2 cups in back to start and follw up with 1 cup every 20 minutes or so. JB is the same way. 25# of feed will last us several trips.


Thanks Billy.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> I was introduced to this type of fishing this weekend. Thanks for all the info in this thread.


It has been around for decades, but until recently you never heard anything about it in these parts. I do remember about 3 years ago I was fishing at the Middle Mouth hole on the choctaw and this old geezer showed up (I'm one to talk old geezer) He parked next to me and said he wanted only three mullet, and he quickly did it with a #10 gold hook. It got my attention but neer followed up since snatching was paying off real well. That day I caught 44 using a heavy duty telescoping pole. the fish were big and shock of the snatch injured my right arm and it was sore for two days. what a day. When you snag a big fish with a strong jerk your arm fells it.


----------

